# annename



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

hi, i had a annename and it was doing great my allardi clowns were hosting.   but then it shrivled and i didnt know if it was sick so i threw it outside because i thought it was dead. Then i read that they poop out of there mouth.  Now i have know idea what happened and im scared to get another one. please help me. john

(the brown junk looked crusty, but the annemone didnt stink)


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry about the yellow i didnt know it was that hard to read


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

They open and close up, they use water to inflate themselves and sometimes will deflate themselves when startled or when ORP drops etc.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's normal behavior with anemones. They shrivel when they expel waste they also shrivel at night sometimes when there is no light. The usual signs of when to be worried is usually when they start to turn themselves inside out, when they start to lose there arms or to be really sure smell it. If it smells like it's starting to rot then that usually means its dying. Next time your unsure just ask your friendly neighbors at the forum before doing anything drastic.


----------



## returnofsid (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd suggest making sure you research and know all the signs to look for before purchasing another. Learn everything you can to make sure you're aquarium and aquarium mates are compatible with it, BEFORE making any purchases.


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*


----------

